# Athearn sw1500 stalls



## jlazyj (Jun 8, 2010)

If I run the engine around the track I have no problems. If I use the engine as a switcher backing into sidings, building a larger train, etc, the engine stalls when and wherever I change direction. Sometimes it stalls on frogs. This I can take care of, but it stalls on good clean straight track. It doesn't matter what direction I am going when I stop, the minute I change directions, the engine won't move. I either have to give it a little shove or sometimes press down on it. I have cleaned the track and the engine several time making sure all points of contact within the engine are clean Everything seems in order and like I stated before - on the one direction run the engine never stalls. What am I missing. The engine was fairly new although it was an ebay buy. The only thing I have not taken apart to clean or inspect are the brushes.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

This may sound trivial, but have you checked how clean the wheels are?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what turnouts you have? are the sidings powered from dedicated lead? DC or DCC for power?

i had similar frustrating experience, ended up being combination of bad contact on peco turnout (loss of contact to point rail), wiring and probably a dirty loco.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I had this issue when I used to race RC cars. When the comms on the motors started to wear or the brushes were worn out the car would need a push to get going. Changing the brushes or cutting the com fixed the issue. For the race motors we generally did both. For the train motor the only option may be to replace the brushes or motor. How much use has this engine seen?


----------



## jlazyj (Jun 8, 2010)

I thank all of you for your responses. I had used a fine sandpaper on the wheels. They do not show either oxidation or any grime stuck to them. I will take out the brushes and inspect those. I may even turn them around if contact with the spring and armature. I have pulled out the two tabs at the bottom of the motor to make sure that they have enough spring to hold tight to the chasis. The track has been cleaned and other engines have no trouble changing directions on the tack. I understand turnouts. I need to get something for them to increase conductivity over the frogs. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Sandpaper on the wheels? YIKES!!!!!! I clean mine with paper towel, a short length of powered track and rubbing alcohol. Much easier on the wheels and gets the wheels very clean. 

I think there was an article on this in the February or March issue of MRR.

Bob


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Is it a 'Blue Box' Athearn? You may have loose connections inside from truck to spring connector.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You might not get an answer, the thread is 10 years old.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't feel bad, Recommended Reading strikes again.


----------

